# '00 328Ci 60,000 mile maintenance



## kimmyc (Nov 16, 2004)

I am wondering exactly what this is supposed to entail and about how much I should expect to pay for it? Is it something I should definitely go to a dealer for? 
I bought the car with 56,000 miles on it so this will be my first maintenance appt.
Thanks if anyone can help!


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

Did you buy the car Certified or not? If it's certified, I would just change the oil and reset the service indicator yourself. The 60,000 service involves a lot of checks, but no real work other than changing the oil and filter, replacing the wipers, changing the microfilter for the A/C, and a few other odds and ends. You can search the boards for "Inspection II" and "checklist" to show you exactly what a dealer will do. If your car is not Certified, it might be a good idea to let them check everything out (assuming your dealer actually does it right). My friend had it done recently and it cost him $700. A total rip off considering it's a glorfied oil change, but he bought the car used so he considered it "peace of mind" to find out nothing was wrong. You can also take it to an independent shop and they should be able to do it for much less.


----------



## kimmyc (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for your answer Steve, that was exactly the info I needed to know. I did buy the car used from somone that my husband knows so maybe it wouldn't hurt to get the car checked out. Now I have another question, how do I go about finding a good (meaning trustworthy) independent shop somewhere near me?
Thanks again.


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

kimmyc said:


> Thanks for your answer Steve, that was exactly the info I needed to know. I did buy the car used from somone that my husband knows so maybe it wouldn't hurt to get the car checked out. Now I have another question, how do I go about finding a good (meaning trustworthy) independent shop somewhere near me?
> Thanks again.


Are you a BMW Car Club member? They publish lists of good independent dealers in your area. Check www.bmwcca.org. What major city are you near? Perhaps I can find the list for your area. Also, check http://forum.e46fanatics.com/forumdisplay.php?f=11 Those are the e46 regional forums. Look through your region and see if there are any recommendations. Good luck!


----------



## kimmyc (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks again Steve! I'm not a member of bmwcca but I'm going to look right now. I'm right outside of the Hartford area so it shouldn't be too hard to find. 
You're a big help. Hope you are having Happy Holidays.


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

kimmyc said:


> Thanks again Steve! I'm not a member of bmwcca but I'm going to look right now. I'm right outside of the Hartford area so it shouldn't be too hard to find.
> You're a big help. Hope you are having Happy Holidays.


Here is the website for your closest BMWCCA chapter: http://www.ctvalley.org
They don't have a "recommended shops" page like my chapter does, but they do have a Links page with some sponsers on it: http://www.ctvalley.org/sponsorlinks.htm
Looks like there are a couple shops there that you might check out. Hope that helps a little!


----------

